# Phrag. Peruflora's 'Spirit'



## Ruth (Jun 24, 2013)

This is my Phrag. Peruflora's 'Spirit' (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x kovachii 'gigantic form') that I got from Quintal Farms when we were in Hawaii last month. I am very very pleased with it, and I love the color. It bloomed on one fan, but notice that it has 3 new growths starting.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 24, 2013)

Super! It looks like a really large flower too!


----------



## Ray (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice color!

By the way, there should be no quotes around the "spirit" - the hybrid is Peruflora's Spirit, not the Spirit cultivar of the hybrid Peruflora's.


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 24, 2013)

Very impressive Ruth.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 24, 2013)

nice


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 24, 2013)

> It looks like a really large flower too!


It is 6 1/2 " wide (16.5cm)


> there should be no quotes around the "spirit" - the hybrid is Peruflora's Spirit, not the Spirit cultivar of the hybrid Peruflora's.


My bad! The tag doesn't have the name, just the cross. An assumption I made as there are other Peruflora's.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2013)

Great color, and healthy plant.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 24, 2013)

This is another kovachii hybrid that has some problems with the dorsal sepal and "wonky" petals,but, it works for me. I like this one. Very nice.

Chuck


----------



## Ruth (Jun 25, 2013)

Just curious, does anyone know where could I find a list of awarded kovachii hybrids?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 25, 2013)

Ruth, nicely done, yours is better shaped than many of this cross. While it is wavy, your waves are symetrical, and overall, pleasant. This is one of the better I have seen. Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2013)

Ruth said:


> Just curious, does anyone know where could I find a list of awarded kovachii hybrids?



Probably the RHS site but you may need the names of the hybrids. There are only around 20 bloomed so far and most of the new ones, especially the Gen 2 crosses, have not been awarded yet.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

